# 2017 Roubaix vs 2017 Diverge



## Tumba (Feb 8, 2017)

So the 2017 Roubaix has this new tecnology called the future shock. All the reviews on the future shock have seemed to be positive. My question is why doesn't the 2017 Diverge have the future shock that the Roubaix has? Seems like to me that the Diverge would benefit from that tecnology just as much if not more than the Roubaix. The Diverge as advertised is being rode on gravel / off road more then the Roubaix is. Seems like the Diverge rider would appreciate the added comfort that the shock would bring on the gravel / un beaten path? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It's because the Diverge product manager thinks the Roubaix product manager is an effete impudent snob and he's not doin' nuthin' thought up by that prick.


Actually, that's probably not true, but is one of a possible 3.15 million reasons that things like this happen.


----------



## c-wal (Oct 16, 2005)

Roubaix was next in line for an update. I would assume that the diverge may see an update within the next two product cycles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tumba (Feb 8, 2017)

c-wal said:


> Roubaix was next in line for an update. I would assume that the diverge may see an update within the next two product cycles.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


C-wal, 

Do you think the probability is high that they would give the Diverge the future shock in the future?

I mean both bikes shared the ZERTS.


----------



## c-wal (Oct 16, 2005)

I would assume so if it is successful in the Roubaix. I think the biggest bonus for the diverge would be greater tire clearance; Im not sure how much an undamped spring is going to net you when the going gets rough. Probably helps on small chatter bumps though.
Isnt the diverge frame pretty much the same as the carbon commuter frame?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Usually bike projects have big lead time but I guess Specialized missed the point a bit with the Diverge/Roubaix thing as the OP stated.
When the Diverge came out it was labeled as a gravel bike,then the Sequoia came out as the official gravel bike and then again the Roubaix as an endurance race bike while the Specialized commercial showed the bike been used and abused on some gravel grounds because with the Futureshock and tires up to 32 you can kick some serious ass..I mean WTF !!
Bottom line I guess it all comes down to personal taste,I love my Diverge and I truly enjoy riding it as an all road bike but rarely use it on some serious gravel because let's face it : for serious gravel you need at least 40mm tires.
There's a rumor that says the 2018 Diverge will carry Futureshock and 50mm tires,we'll see.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

The original marketing on the Diverge I remember centered on an 80% road / 20% gravel usage.

The Sequoia seems to be more Adventure than Gravel to me. The focus on the packing and storage aspect seem high on the list even though its meant for all road conditions (including gravel and mild single track.

The new Roubaix is a racy endurance bike for less than perfect roads in my eyes. The shorter wheelbase is not ideal for gravel use.

That leaves an opening for the Diverge to gain the Future Shock, larger tires and better geometry (than the Roubaix) to be the TRUE gravel bike/racers.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The Future Shock is cool and all, but I think the trick seat tube/stay cluster of the Roubaix is at least as effective in assuring comfort. I'd be on the lookout for that in any future Diverge updates.


----------



## Tumba (Feb 8, 2017)

Devastazione said:


> Usually bike projects have big lead time but I guess Specialized missed the point a bit with the Diverge/Roubaix thing as the OP stated.
> When the Diverge came out it was labeled as a gravel bike,then the Sequoia came out as the official gravel bike and then again the Roubaix as an endurance race bike while the Specialized commercial showed the bike been used and abused on some gravel grounds because with the Futureshock and tires up to 32 you can kick some serious ass..I mean WTF !!
> Bottom line I guess it all comes down to personal taste,I love my Diverge and I truly enjoy riding it as an all road bike but rarely use it on some serious gravel because let's face it : for serious gravel you need at least 40mm tires.
> There's a rumor that says the 2018 Diverge will carry Futureshock and 50mm tires,we'll see.



Hey Devastazione, 

Where did you hear the rumor that the 2018 Diverge will cary Futureshock and 50mm tires? Thanks!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Tumba said:


> Hey Devastazione,
> 
> Where did you hear the rumor that the 2018 Diverge will cary Futureshock and 50mm tires? Thanks!


I know somebody in the high ranks at Specialized Italy. Although a good friend he was not allowed to say much more.


----------



## welwyngc (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, the 2018 Diverge comes standard with 38mm tires and FS - moving away from any road bike priorities -


----------

